# Coconut Oil



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been putting 1/2 teaspoon of coconut oil on Maggie's food in the morning and she had been eating it well. But now she doesn't seem to like it.  If I just give her kibble she will eat ok but when I give it with the coconut oil she won't unless I hand feed it.  She likes peanut butter. Do you think it's ok to mix the coconut oil with a bit of peanut butter or what else could I give it with. I don't want to stop it as the benefits are so good and her coat is amazingly soft.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could try melting the coconut oil in warm water, so it's not solid? Or you could try a little bit of oily fish in her food. Any natural oil has benefits for hair,skin and joints.


----------

